# 42 and off to spain for IVF with Donated Eggs - anyone else done the same?



## Lady Lily (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi All

I have just started my mock cycle and will hopefully be off to Spain to IB w/c 10th March for IVF with Donated Eggs.

Excited, nervous and quite frankly feeling great on the drugs they have given me (LOL). First scan next Monday to make sure everything is panning out as planned.

I thought I would be much more nervous than I actually am after the two failed misscarriages and the prognosis on my ovarian health I received last year. I don't want to build my hopes up but cant help it to be honest.

has anyone gone through this or going through this process now?


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi LadyLily
Didn't want to read and run when I saw no one else had replied.  I'm off to Spain on Monday for another attempt with donor eggs.  We use IVI Valencia as they have a link with our clinic GCRM.  

I'm possibly not the best to look to as donor eggs have not worked for me as you can see from my signature but so many others have had success.  However Spain has been great and it has certainly added to the experience  

I'm swinging from feeling despondent to feeling very positive - that it will work this time as to be frank it just has to!  However I'm also quite matter of fact about it this time as we have done it all so often, it feels that this is our normal life.

Good luck with your treatment and fingers crossed  
Turia x


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Lady Lily

Wishing you lots of luck - we went to Barcelona for DE IVF in 2012 and I have just put my 11 month old daughter to bed so hopefully you will have the same luck.  She was born when I was 46 so you are a spring chicken in comparison...


Morag


----------



## Tick (May 2, 2011)

Hi Lady Lily 
Just wanted to give you another success story of Donor Eggs.  I was 38 when I first went to IB & had successful donor egg treatment.  When I was there I made friends with a 45 year hold having donor treatment.  She also had success first time.  I went back to IB for a frozen donor cycle and that worked too.
Good luck with your treatment!
Tick


----------



## Lady Lily (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies

Turia - I hope this time it works for you and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. I know what I have been through, but reading your story I send lots of positive vibes across the internet waves  

Ladies - thank you for your positive stories, I am excited but being as realistic as I can. I dont have any other underlying issues that they can see / test for, I am just knackered in the egg department so hoping I have a good chance of sucess. Apparently I am a very straightforward case so fingers crossed. Will post an update when I get going


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Lady Lily I need all the help I can get  

Keeping my fingers crossed for us all...

Turia x


----------



## dedo (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, we didn't go to Spain but London and used frozen anonymous donor eggs.  It wasn't without stress and worry by any means but we struck lucky first time and now have a beautiful 20month old baby.  I was 45 when I had the transfer.  Wishing you the best of luck x


----------

